# Zack & His Friend playing with a Frisbee



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Here's Zack and his friend playing with a frisbee on a field


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's always nice to see Zack playing. His friend is a nice looking dog too


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello, Adam! SO good to see a post from you!
I know which one he is-- the one with the dots on the snout. :wild:
Great to see him so healthy and happy.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

llombardo said:


> It's always nice to see Zack playing. His friend is a nice looking dog too


Thank you!
Jet is a 7 months old Border Collie too. Very energetic and playful puppy 



Sunflowers said:


> Hello, Adam! SO good to see a post from you!
> I know which one he is-- the one with the dots on the snout. :wild:
> Great to see him so healthy and happy.


Yup, that's him! 

Thank you!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Super cute!! I love the border collies!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

What frisbee are you using there?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

ApselBear said:


> What frisbee are you using there?


That is a Kong frisbee - very durable things. Not even a scratch after months of use 
Amazon.com : KONG Flyer Dog Toy, Large, Red : Dog Frisbee : Pet Supplies




DJEtzel said:


> Super cute!! I love the border collies!


Thank you! I love them too


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Great to see him playing with you with a friend. He looks like a very happy dog. Are your parents happy with him now that you have made it through puppyhood?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome back Adam, we've missed you! We thought maybe you didn't survive the puppy stage 

Looks like Zack has grown into a beautiful big boy! I think you need to get him into some dog sports, he looks like the perfect athlete, bet you'd have a ton of fun with him


----------

